# Google bicycles



## Andrew_Culture (13 Oct 2013)

Anyone fancy doing the Dunwich Dynamo on one?

Http://video.wired.com/watch/google-conference-bike


----------



## Davidc (13 Oct 2013)

They need to adjust the saddle height.

You get one for the DD and I'll see if we can get a team together for the EE. Blagdon hill might be a challenge.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Oct 2013)

Pfffft!!
Hilldogger of this parish organised JOGLE on a conference bike IIRC.
I'd be up for DD on one of these


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Oct 2013)

I rode one of those about ten or 15 years ago.

Brilliant fun, but a weird feeling if you are not in the driving seat... you feel as if you are travelling at an angle


----------



## Andrew_Culture (13 Oct 2013)

How fast do they go? They look a bit slow!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> How fast do they go? They look a bit slow!


 About 10-12mph from the one I've seen. Quicker than you might expect considering the weight of the thing.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Oct 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> About 10-12mph from the one I've seen. Quicker than you might expect considering the weight of the thing.



Hills must be fun!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Hills must be fun!


 Don't know about that. I suppose it would depend on the gearing. The one I saw was only running on the flat (on my rickshaw route giving free rides when I was offering paid ones)

I believe they weigh about 200kg empty compared to the 85kg of the rickshaw, but as everyone can pedal they have more power, so they might do alright on hills.


----------



## Alex H (14 Oct 2013)

And only 9850€  

Google one in custom colour apparently - they should be red 






http://www.conferencebike.com/useful.html


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Oct 2013)

Hmm, that's very nearly £10k over my budget


----------



## loopybike (14 Oct 2013)

That's €9850 plus VAT.
I'll make you a stainless one for half that


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (6 Dec 2013)

I'm only interested in the s-works version


----------

